# Comets forward Vanessa Nygaard retires



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.wnba.com/comets/news/Vanessa_Nygaard_Retires_from_W-140131-222.html


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I was wondering why she signed with the Comets in the first place. She will be successful in the coaching ranks with her fundamental approach to the game.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

By far, one of the best "basketball minds" in the league. She will be a great coach or announcer. Sky is the limit.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I seem to remember her playing for the Portland Fire.


----------

